# McCain withdraws support for his own Bill!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Dietary Supplement Safety Act of 2010, S. 3002 McCain withdraws support for his own Bill! From nutritional supplement consumers to supplement companies, the entire industry has been up in arms about the so-called Dietary Supplement Safety Act of 2010, S. 3002, introduced to Congress by Senator McCain. Well, the Senator himself has withdrawn support of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

